
Prominent Investor: Bitcoin Price in Healthy Uptrend for New Rallies - sds111
https://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/prominent-investor-bitcoin-price-healthy-uptrend-new-rallies/
======
sds111
Excerpt:

SegWit2x Cancelled, No Short-Term Uncertainty

...the cancellation of the SegWit2x hard fork eliminated any uncertainty
surrounding the mid-term performance of bitcoin and most importantly,
eliminated the possibility of a split chain by the end of 2017. As such, many
analysts including Mayer, Max Keiser, and Tom Lee have predicted the bitcoin
price to achieve the $8,000 mark by the end of this year.

According to a report by Nikkei, 4,500 large-scale stores and merchants
already accept bitcoin as a payment method in Japan, including leading
retailers, airlines, hotels, and even restaurants. That number is expected to
increase by five-fold, to 25,000, by the end of 2017.

